# Yorkies in shelter in Ga



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

There are two male yorkies in the Fulton Co shelter in Ga. One is about 3 yrs and the other about 1 yr. If there is a rescue or anybody interested in these sweet babies I live close and can go pull them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't help from here, but I suggest that you post a link. All of us Malt lovers also have a soft spot for Yorkies and would like to help, if we can. But we need a link.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

The website is www.fultonanimalservices.com. They are also on petfinder.com. One is Sam and the other is Daddy Yorkie.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

They look so sweet! I don't live too far away, and would love to take them, but right now really isn't a good time for me and DH. I love Yorkies, and hope to have one eventually. I really hope they find a good home! :heart:


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Somebody replied on the yorkie forum and said that Sam is gone and I think a rescue has gotten the other. They said the shelters are checked every day for yorkies so that made me feel better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's good news. I did see a post about them on a Yorkie Forum.


----------

